# Julia Rose Boston - beware a negative experience!



## noura254

I wanted to share my very negative experience with Julia Rose Boston as I have seen several people recommend her and personally followed her based on recs from friends and some bloggers. I was looking specifically for a Chanel jumbo caviar and emailed them with my request. They replied they had one and sent me link for purchase. I was so excited and immediately made purchase and payment. 30mins later I get an email that they are cancelling my payment and refunding me because they have increased the price by 20%. And if I wanted I could repurchase it at the new price with 20% off. Mind you they literally had just sent me the link and I already made the purchase!! Incredibly unprofessional and I honestly felt scammed.
I explained to Julia my perspective and then she offered to increase price by 10% - I was furious but accepted the offer because I had trying to find that particular bag for a while. After I accepted the offer she stopped replying!! Seriously what kind of business does that? Clearly she found another buyer to pay more and decided she can just undo my purchase!


----------



## rutabaga

How disappointing. I started following Julia Rose on a friend's recommendation, but find that many of their bags sell so quickly (nearly instantly) after the stories are published. 

As an aside, it bugs me that their stories are full of grammatical typos and their use of the phrase "on curves". Like how do you determine who's curvy and who isn't? Just list the damn length of the strap, all bodies are different.


----------



## Ewt2020

I also just had a very negative experience with her. I had been on the hunt for a Chanel Deauville tote for a while and saw one on July 11 from Julia Rose. I instantly purchased it and paid for it. After 10 days, I hadn't heard anything and the order still said processing (although my credit card was charged in full). I emailed and no response. Finally, after 2 weeks since the purchase, I sent a note via Instagram asking for an update. I got a reply that they would check on it. After that it became VERY shady. They would respond intermittently and only offered a refund after I told them how disappointed I was. They apologized and said it the stock was marked incorrectly but would send me the other Deauville totes that were available. They sent me photos of 7 bags, including the exact one I had purchased!! I said I was confused and asked what was going on and then they got defensive, saying it showed up because my order had been cancelled (which was false bc I had never cancelled it). Anyway, they ended up saying they refunded me so let's hope they actually did. Buyer beware...I think something very odd is going on with how they are processing orders and would not trust them. Maybe it's something that's too good to be true?!


----------



## mlitmo

I too had a negative experience with Julia Rose!


----------



## Litsa

I’m having a negative experience right now trying to sell a bag and not sure what to do. I sent her my Chloe Nile over a month ago now and the communication has been horrible. I’m constantly having to email and ask for updates to know if my bag has been received, processed, and posted. I’ve been given so many incorrect updates. I was told my bag would be posted the same day it was unboxed and it never was. Then I was told it would be posted that upcoming Friday and it never was. Then I was told it was posted the following week and would be posted again during a Thursday Chloe bag roundup. I watched her stories that day and a roundup was not done nor did I see my bag. I don’t think it’s ever been posted because I check her stories daily and have never seen it. It’s very frustrating because I could be trying to sell it on my own but trusted her to post it for me so I could get exposure to her followers. Now I don’t know if I should keep following up or have the bag sent back to me. It doesn’t seem like she has any interest in actually selling my item.


----------



## Autumnbreeze

Litsa said:


> I’m having a negative experience right now trying to sell a bag and not sure what to do. I sent her my Chloe Nile over a month ago now and the communication has been horrible. I’m constantly having to email and ask for updates to know if my bag has been received, processed, and posted. I’ve been given so many incorrect updates . I was told my bag would be posted the same day it was unboxed and it never was. Then I was told it would be posted that upcoming Friday and it never was. Then I was told it was posted the following week and would be posted again during a Thursday Chloe bag roundup. I watched her stories that day and. I roundup was done nor did I see my bag. I don’t think it’s ever been posted because I check her stories on the daily and have never seen it. It’s very frustrating because I could be trying to sell it on my own but trusted her to post it for me so I could get exposure to her followers. Now I don’t know if I should keep following up or have the bag sent back to me. It doesn’t seem like she has any interest in actually selling my item.


Same except my stuff been there for months


----------



## Autumnbreeze

Sent her a bag a while back.  Never get any response or feedback about my item.  My bag was never posted. She don't reply to my emails or Instagram messages


----------



## Litsa

Autumnbreeze said:


> Sent her a bag a while back.  Never get any response or feedback about my item.  My bag was never posted. She don't reply to my emails or Instagram messages



You have to email multiple times to try and get an answer.


----------



## noura254

I want to provide an update - after my issue happened. I communicated with Julia and shared what happened and that it was not acceptable to change pricing after I was charged. She was understanding and apologetic. They did change the price but agreed to only increase by 7% vs 20% and to take no commission themselves on the bag. I agreed because I really wanted the bag and was following them for a long time to land this sought after beige Chanel jumbo double flap. When I received the bag it was beautiful and perfectly as described. Just wanted to share the update so that I have shared the full experience.


----------



## sashinla

@Litsa I noticed she posted a Chole Nile today in her stories —is that one yours? Thanks for sharing your experiences ladies. I was toying with the idea of reaching out to her to sell an LV bag I purchased on a whim a couple of months ago and have barely used but your experiences are giving me pause. Not responding to clients is no way to run a business and I hope you all get clarity soon from her or your bags back ASAP!


----------



## Autumnbreeze

sashinla said:


> @Litsa I noticed she posted a Chole Nile today in her stories —is that one yours? Thanks for sharing your experiences ladies. I was toying with the idea of reaching out to her to sell an LV bag I purchased on a whim a couple of months ago and have barely used but your experiences are giving me pause. Not responding to clients is no way to run a business and I hope you all get clarity soon from her or your bags back ASAP!


Waiting months for a bag to be posted is ridiculous! Totally unacceptable.. and then to just ignore all my  messages. There's plenty of resellers that I could of sent my bag to. Now she wasted 6 months of my time


----------



## Autumnbreeze

sashinla said:


> @Litsa I noticed she posted a Chole Nile today in her stories —is that one yours? Thanks for sharing your experiences ladies. I was toying with the idea of reaching out to her to sell an LV bag I purchased on a whim a couple of months ago and have barely used but your experiences are giving me pause. Not responding to clients is no way to run a business and I hope you all get clarity soon from her or your bags back ASAP!


Save the hassle! Look for another reseller that's more responsive.  I think she only has a selected few that she'll care to reply to.


----------



## sashinla

Autumnbreeze said:


> Save the hassle! Look for another reseller that's more responsive.  I think she only has a selected few that she'll care to reply to.



Agreed! Getting a couple of quotes now from Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet. After reading through these experiences from both sellers and buyers, I've unfollowed Julia Rose Boston all together!


----------



## Autumnbreeze

sashinla said:


> Agreed! Getting a couple of quotes now from Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet. After reading through these experiences from both sellers and buyers, I've unfollowed Julia Rose Boston all together!


I wish I can unfollow but I have to wait until I get my bag back.  And her fees are high from I heard. She'll tell you she paid PayPal fees,  shipping fees etc.  But do we really know if she takes zelle  and pay no fees while telling us consignors that she paid 3% PayPal


----------



## sashinla

I'm truly sorry for your experience with her. It's completely unacceptable especially when she has your luxury bag in her possession! 

At this point, it's clear that she has shady practices and I'm not sure consignors nor buyers get the truth. Wishing you a speedy process to get your bag back and I will definitely share these stories with my friends because none of this is okay!


----------



## Autumnbreeze

sashinla said:


> I'm truly sorry for your experience with her. It's completely unacceptable especially when she has your luxury bag in her possession!
> 
> At this point, it's clear that she has shady practices and I'm not sure consignors nor buyers get the truth. Wishing you a speedy process to get your bag back and I will definitely share these stories with my friends because none of this is okay!


Awe  thank you so much.  I hope she'll change her business ethics once she see people stop following her or sales go down.   at this point of rather have my bag back


----------



## giligy

I wonder if the majority of her items that she cares to sell are actually not from consignors but sourced elsewhere. I was at Rebag and the SA there told me the bulk of their inventory is sourced from China.


----------



## Litsa

I want to update everyone on my earlier post detailing my experience. Julia posted my bag this morning and it sold within a couple of hours. Because of the delay in posting, she took a reduced fee. The payment was sent to my PayPal account almost immediately and she was apologetic about everything. So it all worked out in the end and she was eager to make things right.


----------



## Autumnbreeze

Litsa said:


> I want to update everyone on my earlier post detailing my experience. Julia posted my bag this morning and it sold within a couple of hours. Because of the delay in posting, she took a reduced fee. The payment was sent to my PayPal account almost immediately and she was apologetic about everything. So it all worked out in the end and she was eager to make things right.


You're so lucky! My stuff still didn't post. I have a feeling it's lost or sold and she didn't know it was mine


----------



## Litsa

Autumnbreeze said:


> You're so lucky! My stuff still didn't post. I have a feeling it's lost or sold and she didn't know it was mine



Try checking in again through email! Hope it gets posted soon.


----------



## CD405

Wow so glad I found this thread.  I _was_ considering making a purchase from there but I've been really apprehensive because I've never purchased a pre-loved bag.  After reading this thread I'm definitely not going to go in that direction.  Thank you all who contributed to this thread!  I hope everything worked out well in the end for all of you.


----------



## nicole0612

I asked this in the general IG sellers thread as well, but has anyone dealt with selling through the West Coast office of Julia Rose Boston? I send some photos to her for quotes and the offers seem fair, but I was instructed to send them to LA to the West Coast office. I have read the mixed reviews here of the business, but curious about the speed and reliability of the West Coast office specifically. Thank you.


----------



## daisy.b55

Hi there - I am just curious as I was looking into some of her items. would you recommend I look elsewhere? any reputable suggestions in the US?


----------



## baglover2121

daisy.b55 said:


> Hi there - I am just curious as I was looking into some of her items. would you recommend I look elsewhere? any reputable suggestions in the US?



Ive heard only good things about Julia Rose! I’m shocked to see this thread honestly. I think every business can get overwhelmed at times. In all the years of my pre owned luxury buying and selling I’ve known her to be honest, reliable and fair. 
I’ve purchased from her and I would 100% trust her.


----------



## nicole0612

I had a great experience with her. I was nervous after comments here, but it went really smoothly for me.


----------



## jenniferkny

I just purchase a Chanel messenger bag as described on her IG. Once I opened the box and examined the bag it was not a messenger bag but rather an easy flap and cannot be worn messenger/crossbody style. She refuses a refund despite the misrepresentation of the item on her site instead offered a store credit (no thanks!) or me to consign back to her at a LOWER rate. Working with my cc company to dispute this bc she inaccurately described an item and refuses to an issue a refund. Stay away.


----------



## Autumnbreeze

jenniferkny said:


> I just purchase a Chanel messenger bag as described on her IG. Once I opened the box and examined the bag it was not a messenger bag but rather an easy flap and cannot be worn messenger/crossbody style. She refuses a refund despite the misrepresentation of the item on her site instead offered a store credit (no thanks!) or me to consign back to her at a LOWER rate. Working with my cc company to dispute this bc she inaccurately described an item and refuses to an issue a refund. Stay away.


Wow that's crazy! Even though it's their mistake???


----------



## Autumnbreeze

Valeriebrooke said:


> They are shockingly uncommunicative. When you spend thousands of dollars with a someone you would expect them to respond to you. There’s definitely a vibe that unless you’re an influencer, they don’t care about you. I’ve bought 2 bags from them and other accessories but I won’t buy again after the lack of communication.


Yes unless u spend or advertise for them.. they will not respond to regular people


----------



## pattiw

Hello All!  I just want to add my personal experience with Julia Rose for over the past 3 years.  I have bought and sold with Julia and every single transaction has gone smoothly without issue.  Julia’s business has grown tremendously over the last couple years and she has adjusted and changed her site accordingly.  IF you are selling there is a form to fill out w/pictures.  She clearly states timelines of when you will get response (and she is spot on).  It is then up to YOU to continue to ship (at your cost) items to her and they do contact you within 3 days of arrival.  As with everything, some items sell faster than others so IF you are in need of money quickly...maybe not for you?  As far as buying, popular items go fast and she ships out following week.  You can always fill out under an item that Sold you want to be contacted when another is available and trust me, you will be notified!  So, as with “any” shopping experience there can be exceptions but I HIGHLY RECOMMEND Julia Rose and she wouldn’t be doing what she does if the 3/4 unhappy reviews here were the norm.  She has many, many happy clients buying and selling and I am not an influencer.


----------



## Autumnbreeze

pattiw said:


> Hello All!  I just want to add my personal experience with Julia Rose for over the past 3 years.  I have bought and sold with Julia and every single transaction has gone smoothly without issue.  Julia’s business has grown tremendously over the last couple years and she has adjusted and changed her site accordingly.  IF you are selling there is a form to fill out w/pictures.  She clearly states timelines of when you will get response (and she is spot on).  It is then up to YOU to continue to ship (at your cost) items to her and they do contact you within 3 days of arrival.  As with everything, some items sell faster than others so IF you are in need of money quickly...maybe not for you?  As far as buying, popular items go fast and she ships out following week.  You can always fill out under an item that Sold you want to be contacted when another is available and trust me, you will be notified!  So, as with “any” shopping experience there can be exceptions but I HIGHLY RECOMMEND Julia Rose and she wouldn’t be doing what she does if the 3/4 unhappy reviews here were the norm.  She has many, many happy clients buying and selling and I am not an influencer.


That's awesome that u have good experience with her .. unfortunately not everyone does


----------



## pattiw

Autumnbreeze said:


> That's awesome that u have good experience with her .. unfortunately not everyone does


Understand, but that is true with every company out there.  As a former business owner, I just feel bad you slammed her so hard with title.  No one and no company is perfect and I along with many friends I have referred to her over the years have been very satisfied.  I’m sorry you couldn’t resolve your situation.


----------



## Autumnbreeze

Autumnbreeze said:


> That's awesome that u have good experience with her .. unfortunately not everyone does


No one slammed her.  We are just here to talk about our experiences with her



pattiw said:


> Understand, but that is true with every company out there.  As a former business owner, I just feel bad you slammed her so hard with title.  No one and no company is perfect and I along with many friends I have referred to her over the years have been very satisfied.  I’m sorry you couldn’t resolve your situation.


And just like with every company there's a review section for unsatisfied customers



pattiw said:


> Hello All!  I just want to add my personal experience with Julia Rose for over the past 3 years.  I have bought and sold with Julia and every single transaction has gone smoothly without issue.  Julia’s business has grown tremendously over the last couple years and she has adjusted and changed her site accordingly.  IF you are selling there is a form to fill out w/pictures.  She clearly states timelines of when you will get response (and she is spot on).  It is then up to YOU to continue to ship (at your cost) items to her and they do contact you within 3 days of arrival.  As with everything, some items sell faster than others so IF you are in need of money quickly...maybe not for you?  As far as buying, popular items go fast and she ships out following week.  You can always fill out under an item that Sold you want to be contacted when another is available and trust me, you will be notified!  So, as with “any” shopping experience there can be exceptions but I HIGHLY RECOMMEND Julia Rose and she wouldn’t be doing what she does if the 3/4 unhappy reviews here were the norm.  She has many, many happy clients buying and selling and I am not an influencer.


Also I just went back and read my post.  I didn't see anything that I "slammed" her


----------



## jenniferkny

Autumnbreeze said:


> Wow that's crazy! Even though it's their mistake???


 
They didn’t see it as a mistake lc


Autumnbreeze said:


> Wow that's crazy! Even though it's their mistake???



long story short I wound up exchanging for a different Chanel bag that I can wear crossbody and paying the difference. Not the best experience but could have been worse and stuck with the bag.


----------



## NikkiNordy

jenniferkny said:


> They didn’t see it as a mistake lc
> 
> 
> long story short I wound up exchanging for a different Chanel bag that I can wear crossbody and paying the difference. Not the best experience but could have been worse and stuck with the bag.


That’s crappy though. I don’t know how people are trusting some individual with thousands of dollars. I understand the desire for a certain handbag etc but is it worth all that-I guess IMO NO. What recourse do you have for certain? This is not a department store or some corporate headquarters you can even take it up to is it? OMG scary. And no one should feel bad or have to apologize about their experience with an individual who sole them a bag especially a pre-loved/used bag that was not as listed in the description.


----------



## lalalannnd

Happy Sunday everyone!

I was in the middle of paying for the invoice for a Birkin from Julia Rose, but apprehensive about it as I have not really researched in the company’s ethics other than the past year of following her stories on IG. I initially found her through an influencer, and I have seen many great reviews. After reviewing these thread of experiences, it raises up my concerned of getting this bag from her.
Please advise if I should proceed with this purchase — I’m really nervous about this.
Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lalalannnd said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> I was in the middle of paying for the invoice for a Birkin from Julia Rose, but apprehensive about it as I have not really researched in the company’s ethics other than the past year of following her stories on IG. I initially found her through an influencer, and I have seen many great reviews. After reviewing these thread of experiences, it raises up my concerned of getting this bag from her.
> Please advise if I should proceed with this purchase — I’m really nervous about this.
> Thank you!



Perhaps after doing some due diligence you will reach your own decision. I have read through
this thread & there is a mixed vibe here
You will have to make this decision for yourself. It is a tough call.. Is she the only reseller that
his the Birkin you are looking for?
Sometimes our 6th sense kicks in..


----------



## lalalannnd

Love Of My Life said:


> Perhaps after doing some due diligence you will reach your own decision. I have read through
> this thread & there is a mixed vibe here
> You will have to make this decision for yourself. It is a tough call.. Is she the only reseller that
> his the Birkin you are looking for?
> Sometimes our 6th sense kicks in..


Yeah. I have been having a lot of issues with my Hermes SA, and it is getting to the point where I’ve nervous breakdowns after all the money spent on getting other items at Hermes to build this relationship. Which is why I finally made the decision to get it pre-loved. The “new” ones they are selling on the pre-loved market is absurd.
I guess my ultimate question would be — is Julia Rose Boston shady enough where she will not deliver the bag?


----------



## Love Of My Life

lalalannnd said:


> Yeah. I have been having a lot of issues with my Hermes SA, and it is getting to the point where I’ve nervous breakdowns after all the money spent on getting other items at Hermes to build this relationship. Which is why I finally made the decision to get it pre-loved. The “new” ones they are selling on the pre-loved market is absurd.
> I guess my ultimate question would be — is Julia Rose Boston shady enough where she will not deliver the bag?



I wouldn't want to go into a transaction feeling that a reseller is "shady" in your words & that the
bag you are purchasing won't be delivered
If you are paying by credit card you will have the extra layer of protection
It's your call..... perhaps sleep on it & tomorrow you might feel differently about this...


----------



## nicole0612

lalalannnd said:


> Yeah. I have been having a lot of issues with my Hermes SA, and it is getting to the point where I’ve nervous breakdowns after all the money spent on getting other items at Hermes to build this relationship. Which is why I finally made the decision to get it pre-loved. The “new” ones they are selling on the pre-loved market is absurd.
> I guess my ultimate question would be — is Julia Rose Boston shady enough where she will not deliver the bag?


I have dealt with her and not had any problems at all. I think there is virtually no chance she would not send you the bag, the only potential issue, as with any seller is whether the item thrills you or disappoints you when you have it in hand. Just think about yourself as a customer; are you a person who looks at every stitch with a microscope (not saying that is a bad thing)? If so, I would pay more from a reseller who has a return policy just in case you don’t love anything about the bag as much as you thought you would. I only say that because some people need to really examine an item in person to know if they love it or not. As with any purchase, I would use a protected method of payment for your piece of mind.


----------



## luxelover76

I just want to say that I had a really bad experience with Julia Rose Boston. I’m not sure if she’s the actual one who overlooks her Instagram account but it seems like she’s definitely an Ellen Degenerous type....meaning she only cares for the wealthy and good looking people.
I sent a consignment form to her along with a few photos for my Louis Vuitton Escale Kirigami set about a few weeks back and never heard from her. I even made sure to follow up a week of not hearing from her then two days after that.
After no response from her I then proceeded to send her a message through IG. Now I understand if a business is busy and it may take a couple of hours or even days to get back to a customer BUT she was just ignoring me.
She continued to post on her IG, and respond back to customer comments on her Instagram posts. Then a few days later I see that she made a post about a different Escale Kirigami set!!!!
If she didn’t want the responsibility of having to sell two she should have just said so, a simple I’m not interested IS SO EASY. I know as a business owner I make sure to respond to ALL of my customers even if it’s not right away.
She not only waisted my time, but also the opportunity to have sold it elsewhere in that time frame. What poor business practice.

Not surprised her business isn’t legitimized and registered with bbb. I can only imagine the negative ratings she’d get!


----------



## Denial

I would never buy anything from thm. The prices are so inflated and they like to make it like the bags are extinct. Go to a stupid store and buy the bag!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Does anyone know any US based IG sellers that sell similar products?


----------



## Glitterbomb

I discovered something very disturbing last night when scrolling through JRB's IG page.

She sold someone a fake Chanel pearl bag from 19S.

I am 100% sure of this fact.

This is incredibly disturbing. A reseller who is selling thousands of items a year to customers needs to be able to properly authenticate the items they are selling. If they cannot do that, they have no right to be in the business of reselling handbags and other designer/luxury items to trusting customers who may not know better, and blindly trust that a reputable reseller knows how to properly authenticate. I understand that some items may slip through the cracks from time to time, but Julia boasts that the items she and her company sells are "always authentic".

The fact that she has this picture posted on her IG, showing this bag off and with a caption saying it has been sold and sent to a happy home, is even more disturbing because it implies that Julia still, to this day, has no idea this bag is a fake. Either that, or she is knowingly posting and selling fakes to people?

I feel so bad for the person that bought this bag from her, and I really really hope they will see this comment and demand a refund.
JRB should do the right thing and reach out to them and refund them, but I doubt she will, and even if she says she does I won't believe it without confirmation from the customer.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 < - always authentic??



	

		
			
		

		
	
 < - picture on her IG page, with a caption saying that this (FAKE) bag has been sold to some poor, unknowing customer




	

		
			
		

		
	
< - pictures proving this picture is really on her IG page (go check it out yourself!)




	

		
			
		

		
	
 < - comparison picture of an authentic pearl bag from 19S compared to the fake pearl bag Julia sold someone, with the very obvious tells circled. Look at ANY picture of the authentic pearl bag from 19S. The pearls are ALWAYS the same. There is no variation. The fake bag is 100% for sure a fake, there are no doubts.


----------



## JRB5456

Hi everyon


Glitterbomb said:


> I discovered something very disturbing last night when scrolling through JRB's IG page.
> 
> She sold someone a fake Chanel pearl bag from 19S.
> 
> I am 100% sure of this fact.
> 
> This is incredibly disturbing. A reseller who is selling thousands of items a year to customers needs to be able to properly authenticate the items they are selling. If they cannot do that, they have no right to be in the business of reselling handbags and other designer/luxury items to trusting customers who may not know better, and blindly trust that a reputable reseller knows how to properly authenticate. I understand that some items may slip through the cracks from time to time, but Julia boasts that the items she and her company sells are "always authentic".
> 
> The fact that she has this picture posted on her IG, showing this bag off and with a caption saying it has been sold and sent to a happy home, is even more disturbing because it implies that Julia still, to this day, has no idea this bag is a fake. Either that, or she is knowingly posting and selling fakes to people?
> 
> I feel so bad for the person that bought this bag from her, and I really really hope they will see this comment and demand a refund.
> JRB should do the right thing and reach out to them and refund them, but I doubt she will, and even if she says she does I won't believe it without confirmation from the customer.
> 
> View attachment 5109130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - always authentic??
> 
> View attachment 5109133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - picture on her IG page, with a caption saying that this (FAKE) bag has been sold to some poor, unknowing customer
> 
> View attachment 5109139
> View attachment 5109140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - pictures proving this picture is really on her IG page (go check it out yourself!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - comparison picture of an authentic pearl bag from 19S compared to the fake pearl bag Julia sold someone, with the very obvious tells circled. Look at ANY picture of the authentic pearl bag from 19S. The pearls are ALWAYS the same. There is no variation. The fake bag is 100% for sure a fake, there are no doubts.



This photo was used to increase our engagement on instagram. The pearl bag was actually brought in by a consultant of ours, who is a longtime collector, so I did not think twice about its authenticity. It was never for sale or sold. I never inspected the bag because it was not in our catalogue--it was her personal bag that we used for a styling photo that she styled and took.

I'm horrified to now find out that it might be fake, and upon confronting her, learned that she did not purchase it at the store, where I assumed she had since she worked for Chanel (via a Department Store) for a number of years. It was instead purchased at a consignment shop in Paris and is thus likely of dubious origin. 

We would not sell a fake bag, and on bags of this price point, always have them checked for authenticity by a third party.


----------



## JRB5456

I have asked the consultant to post a photo of the pearl bag here in this thread with today's date. She has the bag in her possession and it was never sold or frankly, touched by me (I would have seen that it was not authentic). The last pearl bag that we sold was authenticated by the buyer (and us), and the owner recently reached out about the styled photo, and alerted us that the bag in the picture might be fake (but that she knew hers was very real).


----------



## ack101

Glitterbomb said:


> I discovered something very disturbing last night when scrolling through JRB's IG page.
> 
> She sold someone a fake Chanel pearl bag from 19S.
> 
> I am 100% sure of this fact.
> 
> This is incredibly disturbing. A reseller who is selling thousands of items a year to customers needs to be able to properly authenticate the items they are selling. If they cannot do that, they have no right to be in the business of reselling handbags and other designer/luxury items to trusting customers who may not know better, and blindly trust that a reputable reseller knows how to properly authenticate. I understand that some items may slip through the cracks from time to time, but Julia boasts that the items she and her company sells are "always authentic".
> 
> The fact that she has this picture posted on her IG, showing this bag off and with a caption saying it has been sold and sent to a happy home, is even more disturbing because it implies that Julia still, to this day, has no idea this bag is a fake. Either that, or she is knowingly posting and selling fakes to people?
> 
> I feel so bad for the person that bought this bag from her, and I really really hope they will see this comment and demand a refund.
> JRB should do the right thing and reach out to them and refund them, but I doubt she will, and even if she says she does I won't believe it without confirmation from the customer.
> 
> View attachment 5109130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - always authentic??
> 
> View attachment 5109133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - picture on her IG page, with a caption saying that this (FAKE) bag has been sold to some poor, unknowing customer
> 
> View attachment 5109139
> View attachment 5109140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - pictures proving this picture is really on her IG page (go check it out yourself!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < - comparison picture of an authentic pearl bag from 19S compared to the fake pearl bag Julia sold someone, with the very obvious tells circled. Look at ANY picture of the authentic pearl bag from 19S. The pearls are ALWAYS the same. There is no variation. The fake bag is 100% for sure a fake, there are no doubts.




Hello everyone,

I felt so sorry to have put Julia, her clients and anyone who are considering shopping with Julia through this horror. That bag is not part of Julia's merchandises.  As much as I dislike being exposed, I want to clear everyone's concern.  I have provided a photo here to show that i have this devious bag in my procession.







Having just lost my job, julia offered me a little job, in order to stay self-sufficient. I helped with content creation a couple months back. I brought the pearl bag in for a pearl edit. I had previously worked at Chanel, when I came in with it, Julia assumed I have purchased it from the store. I bought it from a consignment store in Paris, to be honest, i was over the moon when i thought i found this gem. With that hefty price tag and the full set was presented to me, i never thought to question the authenticity.

Sorry to have caused everyone this scare. Please dont blame Julia for my oversight.


----------



## bklner2014

luxelover76 said:


> I just want to say that I had a really bad experience with Julia Rose Boston. I’m not sure if she’s the actual one who overlooks her Instagram account but it seems like she’s definitely an Ellen Degenerous type....meaning she only cares for the wealthy and good looking people.
> I sent a consignment form to her along with a few photos for my Louis Vuitton Escale Kirigami set about a few weeks back and never heard from her. I even made sure to follow up a week of not hearing from her then two days after that.
> After no response from her I then proceeded to send her a message through IG. Now I understand if a business is busy and it may take a couple of hours or even days to get back to a customer BUT she was just ignoring me.
> She continued to post on her IG, and respond back to customer comments on her Instagram posts. Then a few days later I see that she made a post about a different Escale Kirigami set!!!!
> If she didn’t want the responsibility of having to sell two she should have just said so, a simple I’m not interested IS SO EASY. I know as a business owner I make sure to respond to ALL of my customers even if it’s not right away.
> She not only waisted my time, but also the opportunity to have sold it elsewhere in that time frame. What poor business practice.
> 
> Not surprised her business isn’t legitimized and registered with bbb. I can only imagine the negative ratings she’d get!


I've never bought anything from Julia Rose Boston or from sellers on social media, but it seems misleading to characterize not having received a response as a "really bad experience". Not trying to defend this seller but perhaps she is very busy and might have overlooked your messages?


----------



## CrazyCool01

I have not used JRB but it is really silly to use a fake bag to attract customers and not being aware that it was a fake bag until @Glitterbomb  noticed is really worrying !


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ Fakes have slipped through every major reseller and consignment house. FP has posted a ton of fakes that eagled eyed purse lovers have called out. This seems to be a one off for JRB in this regard so I don't think it's a big deal especially since the bag was never for sale.


----------



## Glitterbomb

harlem_cutie said:


> ^^^ Fakes have slipped through every major reseller and consignment house. FP has posted a ton of fakes that eagled eyed purse lovers have called out. This seems to be a one off for JRB in this regard so I don't think it's a big deal especially since the bag was never for sale.



I think it's a bit different with FP, because they have a very generous return policy and stand by the authenticity of their bags. If you ever find out an item you bought from FP isn't authentic (and have proof of it), they promise to refund you. 

All I have seen from JRB is that their items are final sale & a statement that they would never sell a fake bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Glitterbomb said:


> I think it's a bit different with FP, because they have a very generous return policy and stand by the authenticity of their bags. If you ever find out an item you bought from FP isn't authentic (and have proof of it), they promise to refund you.
> 
> All I have seen from JRB is that their items are final sale & a statement that they would never sell a fake bag.



You make an excellent point. I hope that JRB would do the same if someone were to realize they bought a fake. Final sale is ridiculous in this context. There has to be some peace of mind when buying bags on the resale market especially when they are expensive. Thank you for spotting the bag and calling it out.


----------



## CrazyCool01

harlem_cutie said:


> ^^^ Fakes have slipped through every major reseller and consignment house. FP has posted a ton of fakes that eagled eyed purse lovers have called out. This seems to be a one off for JRB in this regard so I don't think it's a big deal especially since the bag was never for sale.


This is one instance and if not for @Glitterbomb we would have never known. How can we be sure if this was a ONE time thing any way ... These days most sellers stopped taking Paypal invoice so wth Zelle/Bank Transfer/Paypal G&S no way to get money back..

my advice is to stay away from resellers and buy straight from boutique .. there is always a unicorn or better bag being released !!


----------



## gummsum

Glitterbomb said:


> I think it's a bit different with FP, because they have a very generous return policy and stand by the authenticity of their bags. If you ever find out an item you bought from FP isn't authentic (and have proof of it), they promise to refund you.
> 
> All I have seen from JRB is that their items are final sale & a statement that they would never sell a fake bag.


I saw couple of Instagram and YouTubers with the same counterfeit pattern pearl bag, I hope they know that they bought a counterfeit bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

CrazyCool01 said:


> This is one instance and if not for @Glitterbomb we would have never known. How can we be sure if this was a ONE time thing any way ... These days most sellers stopped taking Paypal invoice so wth Zelle/Bank Transfer/Paypal G&S no way to get money back..
> 
> my advice is to stay away from resellers and buy straight from boutique .. there is always a unicorn or better bag being released !!



Ironically, I discovered this thread because I reported an IG seller with a fake pearl bag for sale (not JRB).

Buying from a boutique isn't always possible esp if you are buying vintage or a truly HTF item. I would only ever pay by G&S because there's no shortage of scammers. There was a trusted seller in one of the Chanel FB groups that had been selling for years so she was trusted and many, many buyers were paying via Zelle. She exit scammed and ended up walking away with something like 60K because she resold the same 3 HTF bags to multiple people. Just a mess and awful for the buyers that got scammed.


----------



## JRB5456

harlem_cutie said:


> You make an excellent point. I hope that JRB would do the same if someone were to realize they bought a fake. Final sale is ridiculous in this context. There has to be some peace of mind when buying bags on the resale market especially when they are expensive. Thank you for spotting the bag and calling it out.


We would of course refund if we sold a fake bag whether it was a day or 100 years ago. It is immoral and illegal to do otherwise.  I also want to note that our 'no returns' policy is more to deter people whom might take advantage (we are too small to absorb the cost of it). That said, we always take returns if there's a problem with the item or try our best to accommodate when there's an issue (ie. the shoes didn't fit or the bag doesn't go crossbody).

I agree with everyone: it was irresponsible and reckless not to spot the fake or look closely at the bag that was posted on our feed -- even if it was never for sale. It was careless to put blind trust into my consultant. To be honest, we've only had maybe 6 of this model, and the last one was over a year ago. I don't know the pearl pattern intimately, which is why I didn't catch it when posted. 

Authenticity is the most important part of the work for us. We spend considerable time, money and effort on it. We are fully transparent with our products -- supply many photos; post close up videos on our stories; and take payment in a way that protects buyers.


----------



## Milo-LV

I’m wondering if anyone has experience with consignment with Julia. My experience is that they do not proactively tell you when things sell and you have to repeatedly inquire about status of payment. Anyone else have this experience recently?


----------



## JRB5456

Milo-LV said:


> I’m wondering if anyone has experience with consignment with Julia. My experience is that they do not proactively tell you when things sell and you have to repeatedly inquire about status of payment. Anyone else have this experience recently?


Hi Milo, 

I'm so sorry for our delay. Can you please send us an email this morning and we will ensure that the payment is done? We are actually moving to a consignment software where items will be intaked, tracked and paid on a portal so consignors can track easily each stage of the process. We have done this all manually in the past because we are a tiny operation and small team, and did not have the bandwidth to proactively email when items sold. We hope this automated system will streamline and expedite the process.


----------



## jenniferlo44

BEWARE! I suspect she misplaced my Chanel bag and also sold me a fake Goyard. The Goyard was new with tags- I brought it to Goyard in NYC to get it painted. They told me they couldn’t paint it without proof of receipt and when I pressed the SA further he insuinated based on feel of the bag it wasn’t authentic. I asked Julia if she could contact the seller for a receipt and she said she’d ask and then I heard nothing from her.

Fast forward several months I sent her a Chanel bag to sell, which I should have used my judgement and stayed away. She had it for MONTHS and didn’t post it, despite my emailing her several times and her replying she would post it that day. I asked for it back and she asked to give it more time. After another month I demanded my bag back and she replied that it “just sold” despite the fact that it wasn’t posted on Instagram nor was it on her website. She transferred me the money. Months later I then finally saw my bag posted…after it had been “sold”


----------



## JRB5456

jenniferlo44 said:


> BEWARE! I suspect she misplaced my Chanel bag and also sold me a fake Goyard. The Goyard was new with tags- I brought it to Goyard in NYC to get it painted. They told me they couldn’t paint it without proof of receipt and when I pressed the SA further he insuinated based on feel of the bag it wasn’t authentic. I asked Julia if she could contact the seller for a receipt and she said she’d ask and then I heard nothing from her.
> 
> Fast forward several months I sent her a Chanel bag to sell, which I should have used my judgement and stayed away. She had it for MONTHS and didn’t post it, despite my emailing her several times and her replying she would post it that day. I asked for it back and she asked to give it more time. After another month I demanded my bag back and she replied that it “just sold” despite the fact that it wasn’t posted on Instagram nor was it on her website. She transferred me the money. Months later I then finally saw my bag posted…after it had been “sold”


Hi Jennifer, 
I’m so sorry for your negative experience. Can you shoot me an email julia@juliaroseboston.com so we can have your goyard authenticated by an authenticator of your choosing (or we can recommend two that have been reliable in the past)? We are very careful with goyard authentication given how good the fakes can be; tend only to sell those purchased directly from the store; and are quite familiar with the brand as I have carried it myself for over 10 years near daily.  
I’m sorry it took us time to sell your bag. We have never lost an item, and of course if an item is damaged in our possession, we would compensate the owner in full. Many people purchase items and reconsign the exact item if they find they haven’t used it. That’s perhaps what you saw on the feed if the same bag was presented.


----------



## JRB5456

JRB5456 said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> I’m so sorry for your negative experience. Can you shoot me an email julia@juliaroseboston.com so we can have your goyard authenticated by an authenticator of your choosing (or we can recommend two that have been reliable in the past)? I can assure you it is authentic. Given how good the fakes can be, we only tend to sell those purchased directly from the store or purchased directly from us (and we got it right from a store). I am quite familiar with the brand as I have carried it myself for over 10 years near daily so know its touch, smell, details well.
> I’m sorry it took us time to sell your bag. We have never lost an item, and of course if an item is damaged (or lost) in our possession, we would compensate the owner in full. Many people purchase items and reconsign the exact item if they find they haven’t used it. That’s perhaps what you saw on the feed if the same bag was presented. Either way, I’m sorry for your negative experience and hope you reach out so we can help get your bag painted.


----------



## cjapark

I never write here but just had to share my experience with Julia as well. Last Summer, they sent me a wrong back when I was trying to source a Chanel. I was horrified and asked for a refund. Julia was apologetic.

A few months later, I reached out to consign two Chanel bags. They held them for two months and never posted them. Never. They promised to send my bags back to me but never did. I ended up emailing them every other day for weeks before I could get my bags back. They kept saying they will be shipping them out but wouldn’t keep their promise. I would never ever recommend her to anyone.


----------



## JRB5456

cjapark said:


> I never write here but just had to share my experience with Julia as well. Last Summer, they sent me a wrong back when I was trying to source a Chanel. I was horrified and asked for a refund. Julia was apologetic.
> 
> A few months later, I reached out to consign two Chanel bags. They held them for two months and never posted them. Never. They promised to send my bags back to me but never did. I ended up emailing them every other day for weeks before I could get my bags back. They kept saying they will be shipping them out but wouldn’t keep their promise. I would never ever recommend her to anyone.


I’m truly so sorry for your negative experience. I remember your bags well, and I’m happy to show you the posts we did on them from our Instagram archive (they were also live on our site). That period was at a tough time for us as we were work from home (ie a dining room) amidst a pandemic; had reduced staff to just two of us for safety; and struggled to organize. We have created new systems in the last year, and will continue to make more to provide better service.


----------



## Phanlee91

jenniferlo44 said:


> BEWARE! I suspect she misplaced my Chanel bag and also sold me a fake Goyard. The Goyard was new with tags- I brought it to Goyard in NYC to get it painted. They told me they couldn’t paint it without proof of receipt and when I pressed the SA further he insuinated based on feel of the bag it wasn’t authentic. I asked Julia if she could contact the seller for a receipt and she said she’d ask and then I heard nothing from her.
> 
> Fast forward several months I sent her a Chanel bag to sell, which I should have used my judgement and stayed away. She had it for MONTHS and didn’t post it, despite my emailing her several times and her replying she would post it that day. I asked for it back and she asked to give it more time. After another month I demanded my bag back and she replied that it “just sold” despite the fact that it wasn’t posted on Instagram nor was it on her website. She transferred me the money. Months later I then finally saw my bag posted…after it had been “sold”



Same happened to me before, i consigned a few items with her in the past and when i confronted her about why it took so long to get posted. She then told me they were sold and paid me and then later on that week i saw my same exact items being reposted for sale at a higher price point in her stories. Which is completely shady and condescending.


----------



## JRB5456

Phanlee91 said:


> Same happened to me before, i consigned a few items with her in the past and when i confronted her about why it took so long to get posted. She then told me they were sold and paid me and then later on that week i saw my same exact items being reposted for sale at a higher price point in her stories. Which is completely shady and condescending.


I'm so sorry for your negative experience. Sometimes that happens because there is an issue with an order, and we absorb the loss (e.g. client cancels, wants to switch the product, payment planner defaults). Sometimes it's because the person received the item and reconsigned it as it didn't work for him her her. That said, we have made a lot of changes in the last few months to get any consigned items up rapidly. We still aren't perfect but are trying to have everything digitized so you can easily track the process from receiving to payment online in real time.


----------



## Phanlee91

JRB5456 said:


> I'm so sorry for your negative experience. Sometimes that happens because there is an issue with an order, and we absorb the loss (e.g. client cancels, wants to switch the product, payment planner defaults). Sometimes it's because the person received the item and reconsigned it as it didn't work for him her her. That said, we have made a lot of changes in the last few months to get any consigned items up rapidly. We still aren't perfect but are trying to have everything digitized so you can easily track the process from receiving to payment online in real time.


I wanted to update my recent post about Julia, she has reached out to make things right and seems like we just had an unfortunate misunderstanding. It was my fault for not reaching out when it had happened since it was so long ago back in 2019. But i have since then moved on and continued to consign with her and have had more positive experiences also. I did not mean to make her look bad by any means, i just felt like i had a similar experience with the other poster and had agreed to it. But in the end, she is making a true effort to better her business and reach out to everyone who felt any negativity towards them; and is a trustworthy reseller and consignor as she has sold many of my items from before without any issues.


----------



## fashioncrazy2021

Glad I found this thread. I have consigned to with Julia and I can say the experience was not a good one, I literally had to email,checkin, and then follow her for payment, multiple times. It’s also really impractical that she can not be reached on at a phone number. Her reasoning being the pandemic/short staff/illness but for her consignment and credibility it feel flat. I have checked in on her page and noted that she has since tiered her fees as noted.


Less than $600 = $150
$600 - $1500 = 25%
$1500 - $3000 = 20%
More than $3000 = 18%


When I sold she accepted 20% for each item sold which in tune netted her a lot of commission on my items to be honest came across as a little greed, also so taking in to consideration the method of payment. 

Yet she didn’t reduce hers fee or any sort of good will gesture to the inconvenience she had put me through.

That being sad the reason for this note is I have just looked at her stores and her mark up on a Chanel card holder is $325 plus tax would also be added. Undeliverable and beyond disingenuous and I feel no justification as such, she states that she is below retail on most but I have seen different on so many occasions now. 

I would never purchase from her and I wouldn’t sell with her again. Poor business practice displayed throughout


----------



## AnonPlease

I will echo what others have said on here, I *did not* have a good experience with Julia Rose, next time I will consign with The Real Real or another company. She had accurate photos of my bag and it was in her possession for several weeks. Her initial quote was very fair and then she wanted to lower the bag by $600(!) saying that it wasn't selling due to the structure of the bag. I agreed to lowering it but not by that much with the caveat that she would promote it on Instagram. She said it was already promoted but she would promote it again; all a lie, I follow her and it wasn't once promoted on her stories or feed. When the bag finally sold, I had to keep emailing about when I would be paid out. Very disorganized in my opinion, I would not recommend consigning with her.


----------



## Aahmee1

This thread was started in June 2020. Fast forward a year later, folks are still having a negative experience? Should one continue to blame the pandemic or just accept this for what it is? This is not the only small business trying to operate in the current climate, there is a pattern here. I had never heard of this individual but it sounds very risky doing business with her.  Just saying……


----------



## Ghost1123

So far I am not having the best experience emailing her every few days asking when I’ll get paid. Fortunately my Chanel bag sold very quickly but I had to reach out every step of the way - never got a notice it sold. I saw it on her stories. And been reaching out by email every few days to see when I’ll receive payment. It’s thousands of dollars…. I will not have a chill. And it’s the run around - it’s on payout this week. Oh no it’s this week. Ugh never again.


----------



## bergafer3

I just saw she has 8 new hard to get Chanel camera bags, how?!? Chanel has cracked down on The number you can get, how did she do this? They trying to block resellers. it’s such crap to, just mark up bags super high that would be available if she didn’t buy them all up


----------



## ayoussef

bergafer3 said:


> I just saw she has 8 new hard to get Chanel camera bags, how?!? Chanel has cracked down on The number you can get, how did she do this? They trying to block resellers. it’s such crap to, just mark up bags super high that would be available if she didn’t buy them all up



I saw that too and unfortunately saw it and this thread after I purchased a brand new Chanel from her stories 2 days ago. She apparently was taking pre-orders for the camera bag??? I don’t quite understand how a reseller can get their hands on multiple brand new, hard to find bags as “pre-orders.” I’m very concerned after reading this thread and seeing that, needless to say. The bag I purchased is hard to find from the new 22c collection. After I purchased it, it obviously said sold when you follow the link to the site. The next day I was showing a friend and lo and behold, it no longer said sold and was able to be added to cart! I emailed asking why that is….I can’t imagine a reseller posts a bag and then magically has multiple of the same, brand new bag in stock but wouldn’t you know, the response was “sometimes we have more than 1.” I don’t know about you guys but in my experience, not even the boutique has more than 1 of a hard to find color and bag just lying around. After reading this thread it sounds like I’m lucky I even got a response. Thankfully I used my Amex for the purchase so they have my back if there’s any funny business. Wish me luck…


----------



## Sara.williams25

I just wanted to add my experience about Julia Rose. I fully believe that everyone has the right to share their experiences. But, it's important to keep in mind that even the best businesses make mistakes and have the occasional unhappy customer. And people are more likely to leave a negative review, understandably because they are upset and want to vent, than to leave a positive one because everything went well as it should. So, I hope ppl consider that when seeing the negative to positive review ratio on this thread. Not discounting anyone's negative experience at all though. I started consigning with Julia Rose in 2020. And for the person who said she only seems to care about / pay attention to bloggers, influencers, or people who sell / spend on super high end handbags, I haven't found that to be the case at all. I'm a regular person with like 600 followers on IG and the bags I consigned were in the mid-level designer range, all pre-loved. Most of them in the $2-3K range. I never felt like I was getting less attention because I wasn't considered "important enough". Her and her team were almost always pretty quickly responsive in communication whenever I emailed with questions. I will admit, once or twice there were frustrations when it came to payouts and feeling like it was taking longer than it should and required me to follow up, but to be honest, I never felt like they were trying to evade me or anything shady, it just felt like the company had rapidly expanded and they weren't quite prepared for this business boom and some things were falling through the cracks. With that being said, when I did email about that (or anything else), they always responded quickly and gave me updates. Even then, I've sold 4 or 5 bags with her now and it's never taken me longer than 2 weeks to be paid (sometimes within a week), which seems like a long time, but The Real Real takes 2 weeks at a minimum and up to 6 weeks to payout depending on which day of the month you sold. Tradesy takes like 3 weeks to payout. I also follow Julia Rose's IG stories and there were times over the last year where it felt like a couple of my bags weren't being shown often enough, when I reached out and asked for my bag to be featured again, I was always met with a quick email response and within a few days, my bag was featured again, including styled in an actual post on their main feed once, which was really cool. I get it, any time you spend a huge sum of money on a bag, or you send a high valued bag off to someone to sell, it can be SO nerve-wracking because the designer resale industry is rampant with frauds and people with bad intentions, BUT I've never once felt like Julia Rose or her team were shady or not to be trusted. In my experiences, I've always found them to have integrity and when they mess up, to admit their mistakes and apologize for them. Sorry, for the novel lol! Just wanted to give a full account. Lastly, for the person who asked how they are able to get so many new bags for pre-order, i.e. the new camera bag, I can't say for sure as I have no idea what their actual connections are. BUT, I will say that Julia Rose is based out of both Boston & London, and this next part I could be wrong on this, but I believe I saw that at one point prior to starting her business, she worked for a high end designer. Naturally, all of this comes with a lot of connections. I'd be willing to bet she has trusted SAs in Boston, London and all over the world. So, that doesn't feel as strange to me. I think she has quite a few avenues to source from. But, that's just my two cents!


----------



## Chanel0524

Getting paid after your bag sells with her is a full time job.


----------



## fashioncrazy2021

This women has some nerve! Least to mention the negative reviews on here I just noted that she has the audacity to join another resellers live to purchase a highly sought after Louis Vuitton Bum bag which she thankfully didn’t get as I know how much her mark up should be. Someone mentioned “Julia is here in comments” she didn’t respond (it was her Legitimate page as I double checked) nor did she partake further! Her level of professionalism is beyond questionable and the fact I just noted she is now selling shopping bags that are FREE is disgusting! I have dealt with selling with her before and I would never ever again (my experience is noted above) I just am shock at how she can get away with it!


----------



## Chanel0524

fashioncrazy2021 said:


> This women has some nerve! Least to mention the negative reviews on here I just noted that she has the audacity to join another resellers live to purchase a highly sought after Louis Vuitton Bum bag which she thankfully didn’t get as I know how much her mark up should be. Someone mentioned “Julia is here in comments” she didn’t respond (it was her Legitimate page as I double checked) nor did she partake further! Her level of professionalism is beyond questionable and the fact I just noted she is now selling shopping bags that are FREE is disgusting! I have dealt with selling with her before and I would never ever again (my experience is noted above) I just am shock at how she can get away with it!



Oh yes- she was in Qbeescloset2's live not too long ago and bid $5700 on a vintage jumbo flap and turned around and resold it next week for over 8.5k!


----------



## binkerb

Chanel0524 said:


> Oh yes- she was in Qbeescloset2's live not too long ago and bid $5700 on a vintage jumbo flap and turned around and resold it next week for over 8.5k!


That is typical of her business practices. She is a dishonest seller. She did this to me, she did it to two of my friends. She has gotten too big for her britches. There are other reputable resellers who are honest and more professional.


----------



## binkerb

fashioncrazy2021 said:


> Glad I found this thread. I have consigned to with Julia and I can say the experience was not a good one, I literally had to email,checkin, and then follow her for payment, multiple times. It’s also really impractical that she can not be reached on at a phone number. Her reasoning being the pandemic/short staff/illness but for her consignment and credibility it feel flat. I have checked in on her page and noted that she has since tiered her fees as noted.
> 
> 
> Less than $600 = $150
> $600 - $1500 = 25%
> $1500 - $3000 = 20%
> More than $3000 = 18%
> 
> 
> When I sold she accepted 20% for each item sold which in tune netted her a lot of commission on my items to be honest came across as a little greed, also so taking in to consideration the method of payment.
> 
> Yet she didn’t reduce hers fee or any sort of good will gesture to the inconvenience she had put me through.
> 
> That being sad the reason for this note is I have just looked at her stores and her mark up on a Chanel card holder is $325 plus tax would also be added. Undeliverable and beyond disingenuous and I feel no justification as such, she states that she is below retail on most but I have seen different on so many occasions now.
> 
> I would never purchase from her and I wouldn’t sell with her again. Poor business practice displayed throughout


I had the exact same experience, as did two of my friends. I stopped doing business with her. She caters to some of the influencers and doesn't care about the average shopper. She is unprofessional, dishonest (I caught her in lies), and her fees are outrageous. You are better off going to Ann's Fabulous Finds! They are cheaper! With Ann's you get to KEEP:
85% on first $3000 (Ann's s only taking 15%!!!)
75% on next $1000
67.5% on amounts over that

Why would anyone consign with Julia?!?! You keep more of your profit with Ann's and they are professional and HONEST! It's a no-brainer. I question anyone still doing business with her. Even after all these threads, all these years, it's the same story, everytime...


----------



## Chanel0524

binkerb said:


> I had the exact same experience, as did two of my friends. I stopped doing business with her. She caters to some of the influencers and doesn't care about the average shopper. She is unprofessional, dishonest (I caught her in lies), and her fees are outrageous. You are better off going to Ann's Fabulous Finds! They are cheaper! With Ann's you get to KEEP:
> 85% on first $3000 (Ann's s only taking 15%!!!)
> 75% on next $1000
> 67.5% on amounts over that
> 
> Why would anyone consign with Julia?!?! You keep more of your profit with Ann's and they are professional and HONEST! It's a no-brainer. I question anyone still doing business with her. Even after all these threads, all these years, it's the same story, everytime...




I am SO baffled and confused with her payout methods. She uses zelle to send partial payments whenever her limits allow and does in odd increments. Also, she does it at her leisure.  Theirs no rhyme or reason as to when or how much she will pay you because she said she has zelle, weekly transfer limits etc. So ODD!


----------



## binkerb

Chanel0524 said:


> I am SO baffled and confused with her payout methods. She uses zelle to send partial payments whenever her limits allow and does in odd increments. Also, she does it at her leisure.  Theirs no rhyme or reason as to when or how much she will pay you because she said she has zelle, weekly transfer limits etc. So ODD!


Not surprised to hear this. Again, she is not professional. And not honest. Most likely if it is odd increments, she is doing this to avoid tax. She is probably also trying to leverage her cash flow. Either way it's not right. It's not professional. Do you know any other business that engages in that kind of practice?! I don't. Once your item is sold, they pay you in full. Again, I can't understand why people STILL do business with her. She doesn't cater or care about the average client. She caters to influencers. And then gets them to write about her and tag her to attract new clients. Unfortunately they fall prey to her shady business practices.


----------



## shesgoldblooded

Did anyone realize that her consignment fee for any +$3000 changed from 15% to 18%? When did this happen? Does anyone know?


----------



## sponkoney

I created an account just to comment here. I sold a $10,000 Chanel through her. The agreement states they pay you 7-14 business days after the sell via PayPal. The 14th day was approaching so I emailed them, and they let me know that their PayPal account is down due to security reasons and Julia herself was traveling abroad and couldn’t help! It’s very unsettling to send someone something so expensive and then their PayPal be shut down. They offered to do a bank transfer, and then repeatedly emailed me for the info. I was reluctant because my agreement says PAYPAL. I gave them the info and mentioned it needs to be a wire transfer to meet the 14 day agreement. They send me a screenshot today of the transfer, and they sent it as a regular bank transfer which takes 3-5 days, meaning they missed the deadline and completely went against the agreement since it states PayPal only and 14 days. I asked why they didn’t send it as a wire as directed, and they said because the fee was expensive. So here I am still waiting for my payment. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Ilovepurses2020

Is anyone having problems with Julia taking forever to post items?


----------



## JRB5456

Ilovepurses2020 said:


> Is anyone having problems with Julia taking forever to post items?


Im so sorry for our delays. We are currently in between staff members. We are a small team and just on boarded a new person which will hopefully speed up the intake and listing preparation process. Please always email us if it is time sensitive — hello@juliaroseboston.com.


----------



## JRB5456

Chanel0524 said:


> Oh yes- she was in Qbeescloset2's live not too long ago and bid $5700 on a vintage jumbo flap and turned around and resold it next week for over 8.5k!


Im sorry for your negative experience. We get many of the same models, and these two bags were in fact different. I could probably retire early if I was this good.

The bag purchased from queen b was $5700 and had a large scratch on the front and corner wear. There was no box or dustbag. I sent it to the spa at leather surgeons for replating and repair, which took 5 weeks ($315 plus ship). I believe I also offered it on the live to the other person who wanted it at the time.

The bag is still available on our website.

The bag we sold for $8500 was pristine — perfectly puffy; virtually no scratches; and full set with box and card and tag (the one on the live had no accessory).

I try to buy on lives when I can because I like to support my colleagues. 95% of the items are for me (mostly shoes as you might see or brands we don’t sell).


----------



## Chanel0524

JRB5456 said:


> Im sorry for your negative experience. We get many of the same models, and these two bags were in fact different. I could probably retire early if I was this good.
> 
> The bag purchased from queen b was $5700 and had a large scratch on the front and corner wear. There was no box or dustbag. I sent it to the spa at leather surgeons for replating and repair, which took 5 weeks ($315 plus ship). I believe I also offered it on the live to the other person who wanted it at the time.
> 
> The bag is still available on our website.
> 
> The bag we sold for $8500 was pristine — perfectly puffy; virtually no scratches; and full set with box and card and tag (the one on the live had no accessory).
> 
> I try to buy on lives when I can because I like to support my colleagues. 95% of the items are for me (mostly shoes as you might see or brands we don’t sell).




Hi Julia! I hope you know I was not trying to be rude or nasty in my post. It may have came off as condescending, but I was writing out what I thought to be a fact with 0 malicious intent.  You have every right to purchase in lives, like the rest of us. So sorrry if I came off that way, you don’t need to explain yourself! ☺️


----------



## Jeannette1104

Hi, has anyone had issues with not receiving item numbers from Julia Rose for items sent in, but she still posts them on her stories and sells them before sending you the numbers. Her consignment agreement states she’ll send a notification when items are received within two business days. She hasn't been sending those either.  These are expensive items and it would be nice if she had a clear line of communication from when items are received to when they’re listed to when they sell with expected pay out.  She is not sending a notification when items sell. Does she do this to extend the 14 day payout? Is anyone else seeing this?


----------

